

Wal-Mart offering $40 doctor visits - wcbeard10
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/wal-marts-new-everyday-low-price-a-40-doctor-visit-2014-10-17

======
acmecorps
I don't know.. with all the added extras, still expensive compared to other
countries. I wish US can fix its healthcare mess.

------
avidwriter
next they just need to offer housing, and the transition to "company town"
will be complete

